# Fun read



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

27 Signs You Might Be a Crazy Prepper =)


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

That was a good laugh, thanks for posting. My score was only 23 out 27, I need to try harder.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just trimmed my stache


----------

